# Aamp bought Audio Control…



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

AAMP Global Acquires AudioControl - ceoutlook.com


Given today’s antics, we will preface this by saying this report is not an April Fool’s jest. AAMP Global has acquired AudioControl, the 45 year old car and home audio company, in a private transaction for an undisclosed sum. AudioControl will continue to operate from its Seattle headquarters...



www.ceoutlook.com





Looks like AC management is not changing, but have to imagine they will be on a short leash… Hopefully AC will keep making their stuff in the USA and use the capital influx for some dsp r&d.



> AAMP owns brands including PAC, Connects2, EchoMaster, and Stinger. AudioControl car audio products include digital signal processors, equalizers, crossovers, line drivers, and amplifiers. AudioControl home audio products include AV receivers, AV processors, amplifiers and signal extenders.


Aamp also bought phoenix gold a few years back. Sigh.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Look out Harman....


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Historically haven’t brands and products become more watered down under their control


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Nevermind... found several other publications about that.


----------



## test13371997 (May 10, 2021)

SQ_Bronco said:


> Hopefully AC will keep making their stuff in the USA and use the capital influx for some dsp r&d.


like learning how to add a parametric eq?


----------

